# Naturalization residence requirements - tutelage of Spanish institution?



## celavie77 (Sep 19, 2011)

I'm considering studying in Spain, and hopefully permanently emigrating there, and I was looking at naturalization requirements (cuz I'm crazy and plan 100 years in advance lol), and I read that if you are under the "legal tutelage or protection of a Spanish institution or citizen" for two years you can apply for citizenship after just one years residence. I read this on Wikipedia(lol), and a couple other sites, but one site says "guardianship" and doesn't mention "tutelage." I haven't been able to find the actual Spanish Civil Code saying this though, or any analysis of exactly what it means. 

Does anyone have experience with this? Does studying at university count under this? The degree I'd be studying is undergraduate, so it'd be three years, but would undergraduate count? Also, does residence in Spain have to be as a permanent resident or on a work visa to count toward naturalization, or would being a resident under a temporary student visa be sufficient? If so, I guess I could apply to naturalize after finishing my degree...though I imagine it's not that easy.

I'm not an EU citizen so I wouldn't be able to stay after finishing my studies, but I'd probably like to, so that's why I'm curious about naturalizing.


----------

